# Reparacion de un str 212s



## skandar (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola estimados, les escribo por que necesito de su ayuda. Tengo un Receiver Sony STR 212s con su etapa de potencia quemada (1 canal). usa los HA1350S los cuales ya estan descontinuados...
la unica solucion viable es reemplazar la etapa de potencia por otra. Hasta donde averigue este integrado usa 26 voltios simetricos. No quise publicar el diagrama del receiver puesto que es de otro foro.

¿Que circuito me recomiendan usar para este reciever?, pense en un STK 465 o algo de la linea TDA/LM pero son muchas las opiniones sobre la calidad de los ultimos y la falsificacion de algunos integrados aca en chile.
Necesito algo que me entregue 20 a 25 w reales...

De antemano les agradezco vuestra ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2011)

Utilza el buscador del foro hay amplifficadores  de todas las potencias y probados, por varios foristas, y con una amplia información.

No obstante si buscas en algunos supliers internacionales muchos tienen ese CI


----------



## luisaco (Dic 16, 2011)

Te diría que compres algún stk y lo adaptes, dan muy buenos resultados


----------



## julioroman (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola el integrado que mejor andaria seria el stk-463 pero Dificil de encontrar 
Saludos


----------



## skandar (Ene 9, 2012)

Finalmente instalé un tda2050 pero al margen de funcionar no entrega suficiente potencia, y los controles de tono no están trabajando... alguien me podría orientar un poco mas al respecto? En que parte debería insertar el nuevo amplificador?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 9, 2012)

Amigo, respondo a tu pregunta, el amplificador se encuentra insertado entre la fuente de señal y la carga (altavoz).


----------



## skandar (Ene 9, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, efectivamente ahí inserté el nuevo amplificador a la salida del sumador y del pre de tonos y antes del jack de los audífonos pero suena bajo, debo aislar etapas en el receiver ? Sacar algún componente `para aislar lo antiguo ? Solo quité los integrados originales que estaban quemados, nada mas, debo sacar otra cosa?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 9, 2012)

Amigo, si has implementado una etapa totalmente independiente, deberas quitar cualquier componente que este relacionado a este directamente, tanto en entrada como en salida, pues de ahi puede traer problemas.
Los altavoces son compatibles a tu sistema amplificador?.


----------



## skandar (Ene 10, 2012)

Gracias Gudino por contestar, mira hasta dónde averigüe le dijeron que éste me servía, ya que trabaja con los mismos voltajes y entrega potencia similar.
El integrado original es el HA1350s y el reemplazo directo de éste eran los de la linea uPC pero también están descontinuados, que me recomiendas ?

Estimados, por erro apliqué +V a la pata 3 del TDA2050 y reventaron los filtros de 100 microFaradios, ahora el TDA funciona pero entrega baja potencia, será éste error la causa de que ahora suene bajo ? Los controles de tono originales de éste reciever no trabajan, al girar los controles no provocan ningún efecto en el sonido.


----------



## nicocaputocai (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola amigo, te consulto si pudiste solucionar el problema. Tengo el mismo integrado a cambiar y no lo consigo por ningun lado. Espero puedas contestarme


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Están descontinuado (post #1)

Busca en el foro alguno acorde a los voltios y amperaje del transformador original (post #2)

Coloca un integrado, tipo TDA2050 (post #5)

Acaso leiste esas cosas?

Qué medidas realizaste, qué conclusion sacaste, etc...?


----------



## nicocaputocai (Mar 7, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Están descontinuado (post #1)
> 
> Busca en el foro alguno acorde a los voltios y amperaje del transformador original (post #2)
> 
> ...


Claro que leí estas cosas. Si lees lo que puso en el post #5 verás que puso que le puso ese integrado y no funcionó y si luego lees el post#10 fijate lo que puso que le aplico mas V de los que correspondía. Por eso le pregunté si finalmente lo pudo resolver. Si tenes algún aporte al respecto, te lo agradezco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2021)

Yo pondría LM1875

LM1875 <-----> HA1350

Pata 1 ---------- pata 7
Pata 2 ---------- pata 8
Pata 3 ---------- pata 10
Pata 4 ---------- Pata 1
Pata 5 ---------- Pata 3 (+4 ... probar)

Después veríamos de modificar una resistencia de la realimentación . . . 






						HA1350 datasheet
					

Download HA1350 pdf datasheet file




					datasheetspdf.com
				






			https://www.electroschematics.com/lm1875-amplifier/


----------



## nicocaputocai (Mar 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo pondría LM1875
> 
> LM1875 <-----> HA1350
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por la información!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2021)

Quizás éste post te sirva el modo de montaje jajajaja . . .






						Reemplazo BRUTAL de un STK4142II
					

Centro musical Aiwa CX-N500LH , el STK4142II estaba quemado , yo ya lo había abierto (se calienta el aluminio con un encendedor y la tapa se despega facil) para cambiarle los transistores de salida por TIP41 y 42 , pero había demasiados transistorcitos quemados y ya no tenía ganas de complicarme...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## cancerverus266 (Mar 10, 2021)

prueba con este
Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores​


----------

